# Where can I find a bottom bracket cable guide for a Trek TCT 5000?



## Wisco Rider (Jul 24, 2010)

My husband crashed his Le Monde and we were able to find a Trek TCT 5000 frame to switch everything over. It is almost complete, but the shop does not have the bottom bracket cable guide for this bike. Apparently, it is unique to this particular model from Tiawan and it is no longer manufactured. How can we obtain this part? We have asked around at local Trek shops and they basically said "good luck." The shop guys say that this part snaps rather than screws in and is not inter-changealbe with the OCLV part. Any ideas?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

All you need is a guide that doesn't let the raw cable eat through the carbon on the shell. 

Specialized has similar guides, so that is a place to start. 
Get one with the finger guide too long then just use an x-acto knife to cut it back. 

If all you can find is a bolt on, go to your local plumbing supply or well stocked hardware store and get an appropriate sized vinyl threaded bolt and nut to fasten it. 

Don't be concerned about an exact fit. The shifter pulls the slack, not the FD spring. So you are probably going to have to improvise. 

Many LBS's keep parts boxes with various sized guides. So you should be able to find something close. 

FWIW, have you bothered to send Trek an email?

HTH
zac


----------



## banditobrandino (Aug 22, 2013)

Wisco Rider said:


> My husband crashed his Le Monde and we were able to find a Trek TCT 5000 frame to switch everything over. It is almost complete, but the shop does not have the bottom bracket cable guide for this bike. Apparently, it is unique to this particular model from Tiawan and it is no longer manufactured. How can we obtain this part? We have asked around at local Trek shops and they basically said "good luck." The shop guys say that this part snaps rather than screws in and is not inter-changealbe with the OCLV part. Any ideas?


 I'm now in the same predicament you were when you posted this a few years back. Did you ever find a fix? I have a couple Campagnolo BB cable guides ordered but I'm not sure these will do the trick. the front derailleur guide is longer than the Shimano but its yet to be seen if its long enough to wrap around the 5000tct's lengthy bottom bracket.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone have there dealer contact Trek directly? It seems that they maybe able to get something that would work even if you had to purchase one from a newer bike and fab it to work.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Clue me in; is there any reason why a "conventional" Delrin cable guide can't be used by drilling and tapping the BB shell?

Perhaps pics of the BB in question?


----------

